# Suegery update week 1



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

He is now using both hind legs- Gingerly on the right. This morning he walked the backyard on a leash, leaked on 4 rocks he likes and took a good dump. He laid in the sun for a hour and then took another walk around and is resting. I think it's going to be tough holding back for the next month or so but that's the deal. Seeing good progress. Surgery not SUEGERY


----------



## wagdog (Jan 6, 2009)

I hope he progresses quickly and gets back as close to 100 percent as possible. Did the vet say if there were any supplements that you could give to help with the healing process? My 12 year old pit bull partially tore a ligament three years ago. I couldn't afford surgery at the time so I started adding glucosamine to her food. She can't run and fetch for hours like she used to (she is 12) but she gets around fine. I still supplement her food with glucosamine chews just in case.


----------



## Bret (Sep 7, 2007)

Good news. Hoping for a full recovery.


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

12 weeks later- the last 30 days walking him 3 miles a day- pointing 4 or 5 pheasants each walk. - I got the all clear yesterday.
Going to gradually break him back to a normal routine. Things are looking up.


----------



## Bret (Sep 7, 2007)

Thats great news! Hope to hear about the full recovery very soon.


----------

